# NEW!! Cyber scouting



## king killer delete (Nov 25, 2014)

CYBER SCOUTING threads are no longer allowed. If you come here and ask about where are the ducks your thread will be removed. Any thing that even comes close to cyber scouting will no longer be allowed in this section of the forum. This is not open for debate! One other thing  do not post spots. these threads will be removed with out notice.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 31, 2015)

Note this is for Georgia and local states close to Georgia. Guided hunt do not count. If you can pay a guide it is no secret.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2015)

Read this!


----------

